# need some advice



## suprathepeg (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey I'm looking for some direction.

I have a street strip car that is running an aftermarket engine ECU (AEM EMS). The engine ECU tuning and monitoring software only works on Windows. 

I'd like to have a dbl din head unit with touch screen that I can upload the tuning software onto that will allow me to run the tuning software and use it for gauges while driving.

I also don't want to spend a ton of $ on this.

I saw some chinese windows CE head units will they support what I'm trying to do?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

It's extremely unlikely that those CE units will support it. There are manufacturers that make a double din with a full Windows install like these guys: Custom Car PC l Car PCs and Carputer | 2DIN Car PCs | CarPC | Custom Computers | Desktop PC | Carputer | Gaming PC , or alternatively you might be able to use a Windows tablet but that would require some custom work to install and keep charged correctly (unless you're OK with it being removable).


----------



## suprathepeg (Jul 11, 2017)

Last night I went to the computer parts store and the guy turned me onto the Intel Compute Stick. This looks like a promising option. The only question is finding a decent touch screen that takes HDMI input and runs on USB power. The audio outs could be a bit more challenging but would a USB out from the compute stick to a USB input on a simple deck work?

Anyone have any suggestions for a deck that could take that input and be low profile? 

The car is an Toyota MR2. I could probably build a single din box for the compute stick and power supplies with a small fan...

The big question is monitor, I'm looking for the following specs:
-720p+ resolution
-touchscreen
-HDMI input
-12v or USB power supply
-prefer something I can easily dismount so the scab don't break into my car when parked. I can make a magnetic mounting solution if needed thats no problem.


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Here you go: 

https://www.technologysage.com/2016/09/how-to-install-windows-on-android-phone-or-tablet.html

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------

